# How do you like your G33 or any info on it



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I was wondering on the G33 how people like theirs or even if that round is a good protection round.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i had a G32 and i loved it, as for protection i think its perfect for this time of year, thick clothes and jackets are no match for the .357sig, just load it up with gold dots and you will be fine......as for recoil, id get a pinky extention cause its going to be very snappy if its anything like my old G27, but then again im 6 foot 5 and have huge hands so the sub compact is a little harder for me to hang on to. i have a pierce extention on my G26 and carry it everyday on my hip after work and in my vest at work as a backup

i love the .357sig and id recomend it to anyone!!


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I only seen good things about the round so now I have the glock 33 on layaway. Merry Christmas to me !!!!!:smt033


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

you will be very satisfied


----------



## superjew (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the 357sig is one of the best. good spped and stopping power. my g32 is super accurute. let me know if you need a g32 instead of the 33


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i recomend the speere gold dots for it as a defensive load


----------

